# How long does your bottle last?



## summer1 (May 30, 2011)

I was just thinking to myself how long does my foundation last till I need a new one.. As mines kinda pricey Â£33.00 about $50 I think anyway how long does your foundation last you untill you have to buy another? Just to edit. This is my first botte of Dior sculpt so I'm unsure myself how long it will last me yet


----------



## DonnaJ (May 30, 2011)

I couldn't possibly answer this since I rotate several foundations and I don't even wear foundation every day, but I am curious now to see how long a standard bottle of foundation does last others here. I should think it would last at least 6-8 weeks with every day use, maybe even longer?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 30, 2011)

When I used to use liquid mine would last mooooonths.  I can't even remember how many but it was a long time.  I wore it everyday too.  Now I wear mineral makeup and I've had the same one for a year now.  I don't wear it everyday though.


----------



## zadidoll (May 30, 2011)

My foundations last a long time simply because I don't wear a full face every day. I only wear full face if I have an appt some place or need to be fully presentable. As a SAHM the only time I go out is in the wee mornings to run errands so I don't care if I have makeup or not and as a result I don't wear a full face. lol


----------



## AndreaRenee (May 30, 2011)

A looong time. I think with every day use probably 7-9 months.

To me foundation is a good thing to invest in, since it's gonna last you a long time, you might as well pay for the one that makes you look perfect.


----------



## ls820 (May 31, 2011)

probably a year.... give or take. I don't wear foundation everyday and I don't like a heavy layer. so probably  1-2 pea size for my whole facce.


----------



## llehsal (May 31, 2011)

I wear foundation everyday (except weekends unless I'm going out) and it lasts me around 6/7 months.


----------



## KaytieBaybie (May 31, 2011)

I wear a full face everyday and my foundations last months. But then again, I never quite finish a bottle before picking up a new one to try.


----------



## janetgriselle (May 31, 2011)

I do a full face everyday and my powder lasts like three months.


----------



## magosienne (May 31, 2011)

I would say a year, considering i don't do a full face everyday, and i also use a mineral foundation (that one, with an average use of 2/3 times a week, lasts me around 7 months). That's why i consider investing in a liquid foundation can be worth the price.


----------



## Maris Crane (Jun 2, 2011)

6-8 months, with everyday use.


----------



## NotAVampireLvr (Jun 2, 2011)

Until recently I was going through a bottle every 3-4 months. BUT I was going about applying the foundation and after lurking and watching the "gurus" I'm pretty sure I could easily get a bottle to stretch 6+ months.


----------



## Ashxlovex (Jun 2, 2011)

3 months for me, I'm not really sure though, maybe about 6 months it depends


----------



## xina751 (Jun 2, 2011)

wow am i really the only one who's 1 oz bottle of liquid foundation only lasts three months? i know i use a lot more than most people and do wear a full face nearly every day...so that could be why. but because i go through it so fast i have switched to drug store brands like maybelline and rimmel...and to me these still give really good coverage.


----------



## xina751 (Jun 2, 2011)

it just occured to me that i like to use sponges as well. in the past, foundation brushes have always been difficult to apply foundation to my particular skin but i found a really awesome FAT foundation brush at CVS that works well. since i started using it recently my amount of product usage does seem to have gone down some.


----------



## IslandGirlAng (Jun 2, 2011)

I think mine lasts about 4-5 months and I use a mineral pressed powder but sometimes I switch shades for summer or winter.


----------

